# What's the status on the New Tape Series?



## Guro Harold (Jun 26, 2006)

What's the status on the Last Tape Series from the Professor?

Is it out of probate yet?

If so, who is authorized to sell it?


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 26, 2006)

The unofficial data I have on this is that IMAF Shea would like to get them back.  IMAF Delaney paid for the production costs and Jeff told me he'd gladly hand them over once he was paid for the costs.  That's all I know.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 26, 2006)

Dan Anderson said:
			
		

> The unofficial data I have on this is that IMAF Shea would like to get them back. IMAF Delaney paid for the production costs and Jeff told me he'd gladly hand them over once he was paid for the costs. That's all I know.
> 
> Yours,
> Dan Anderson



Everyone,

Are the rights of the tapes being held up in probate?


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 27, 2006)

There was a recent filing this year...


IN THE CIRCUIT COURT, IN AND FOR OSCEOLA COUNTY, FLORIDA.
PROBATE DIVISION
File No.: PR 05-PR-000277.
DIVISION: ______.
IN RE: THE ESTATE OF
REMY A. PRESAS,
Deceased.
NOTICE TO CREDITORS
The administration of the Estate of REMY A. PRESAS, deceased, File Number: PR 05-PR-000277, is pending in the Circuit Court for Osceola County, Florida, Probate Division, the address of which is: Osceola County Courthouse, 2 Courthouse Square, Kissimmee. Florida 34741.
The names and addresses of the Ancillary Personal Representative and the Ancillary Personal Representative's attorney are set forth below.
All creditors of the decedent and other persons having claims or demands against decedent's estate, including unmatured, contingent or unliquidated claims, on whom a copy of this notice is required to be served, must file their claims with this court WITHIN THE LATER OF THREE (3) MONTHS AFTER THE DATE OF THE FIRST PUBLICATION OF THIS NOTICE OR THIRTY (30) DAYS AFTER THE DATE OF SERVICE OF A COPY OF THIS NOTICE ON THEM.
All other creditors of the decedent and other persons having claims or demands against decedent's estate. including unmatured, contingent or unliquidated claims, must file their claims with this court WITHIN THREE (3) MONTHS AFTER THE DATE OF THE FIRST PUBLICATION OF THIS NOTICE.
ALL CLAIMS NOT SO FILED WILL BE FOREVER BARRED.
The date of the first publication of this Notice is: January 26, 2006.
Ancillary Personal 
Representative:
/s/ Yvette Wong
YVETTE WONG
2553 Blackwood Street
Victoria, British Columbia, Canada V8T 3V9
Attorney for Ancillary 
Personal Representative:
/s/ Charles F. Reischmann
CHARLES F. REISCHMANN
Florida Bar No.: 0443247.
SPN #: 00428701.
REISCHMANN 
& REISCHMANN, P.A.
1101 Pasadena Avenue South, 
Suite 1
South Pasadena, FL 33707
Telephone: (727) 345-0085
Facsimile: (727) 344-3660
January 26, 2006
February 2, 2006


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 4, 2007)

Any news?

It's time for the Professor to be seen and heard again on video!


----------

